# Considerng upgrading to Canon 60d.



## kylrwilliamsphotogra (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, I am considering upgrading my Nikon system to Cannon but unsure if 60 d used would benfit me?


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 20, 2014)

Why are you considering upgrading? Why switch from Nikon to Canon? What do you usually take photos of? 

I have a 60D and like it


----------



## kylrwilliamsphotogra (Jan 20, 2014)

Better Camera body. CANNON REPUTABLE. Street,Photoshoots,Nature,Abandoned.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 20, 2014)

Nikon is also reputable and in some respects even more so than Canon.  Which Nikon body do you have and which lenses do you have for it?


----------



## kylrwilliamsphotogra (Jan 20, 2014)

Nikon D5100 with 35 1.8 and 18-55 1.8.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 21, 2014)

kylrwilliamsphotogra said:


> Nikon D5100 with 35 1.8 and 18-55 1.8.


I will not go into the issue of moving from Nikon to Canon or from Canon to Nikon.
Both companies are good, solid, make excellent cameras and choosing a camera from these companies means you are buying a good tool.

As for the Nikon D5100 vs Canon 60D.
The sensor on the Nikon D5100 is more modern and will give you better dynamic range and better low light performance.
The sensor you have on the Canon 60D is the same old sensor Canon has been making for around 5 years and put it on Canon T2i, T3i, T4i, T5i, 60D and 7D so I wouldn't move from the D5100 to the 60D because you will really go one step down on these 2 regards already.
If you want a real upgrade then my advice is get the Nikon D5200 or Nikon D5300 or if you can afford it then the Nikon D7100.
If you set your mind on moving to Canon then the camera I would suggest is the Canon 70D, this is the ONLY camera in Canon current crop sensor line up that I think would be a real upgrade from your Nikon D5100.

Good luck.


----------



## kylrwilliamsphotogra (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok so I have theses choices to choose from used. 

Canon 60D body with grip, $699.
Canon 5D body only, $499.
Nikon D3200 with 18-55mm VR, box, manual and guide, $549.
Nikon D7000 body only, $679 (shutter count:  42,011).


----------



## jaomul (Jan 24, 2014)

Unless you mainly do video a d7000 is a good bet, but your image quality WONT be better than your d5100, (same sensor I think, very similar quality)


----------



## ronlane (Jan 24, 2014)

kylrwilliamsphotogra said:


> Ok so I have theses choices to choose from used.
> 
> Canon 60D body with grip, $699.
> Canon 5D body only, $499.
> ...



with the Canon, you'll need at the very least a nifty-fifty, which new is about $150. The 5D is old, but tempting because it's full frame. That would be a tough choice with just those, however, since already have 2 lenses, I'd be tempted to just get the D7000.


----------



## lambertpix (Jan 24, 2014)

Between the top LCD and quick dial on the rear of the camera, the 60D has some ergonomic features you might like.  If you've got the ability to play with a mid-range Canon, you can try changing settings in some of the modes you typically shoot (Av, Tv, etc.) and see if you like the addition of the control wheel on the rear of the camera.  My sister's got a D5100, for instance, and every time I pick that camera up, I feel like I've got to go into a menu to change something that's got a dedicated button on my Canon.  These ergonomic changes are highly personal -- the things I like might not necessarily be important to you, so be sure you're not buying a camera based on features you won't use.

Clearly, the D7000 is going to be closer to the 60D in terms of those ergonomic features -- it's got the top LCD and more dedicated buttons, and it'll have the benefit of being more familiar to you, too.  One of the features the 60D lost, incidentally (compared to the 50D) is a full set of custom modes.  My old 40D (as well as my 7D) have a "C1", "C2", and "C3" setting on the top dial (where "M", "P", etc., are set), and I can store a complete set of camera settings in them.  It took me a bit to figure out how to use these, but I rely on them heavily now.  I led a photowalk last weekend where I alternated between tripod-mounted macro shots and handheld candids of the other photographers, so "C1" was ISO 100, mirror lockup, Av set to f/22 (or whatever), one-shot focus and drive, and so on, while "C2" was set to a higher ISO, continuous drive, no mirror lockup, and so on.  Switching between these two types of shots, then, was instant.  I was floored the first time I picked up a 60D and found those modes missing.

I can't speak to all of Nikon's features, and I certainly don't know which of them are important to you, but I've come to appreciate that the camera is a tool for helping you produce images, and the extent to which the camera works with you and for you is probably more important than a per-pixel comparison.


----------



## kylrwilliamsphotogra (Jan 24, 2014)

Any other suggestions I have only a we and half to decide what to get. Be in mind I am trading my old gear to a new system.


----------



## kylrwilliamsphotogra (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump. Any other choices I will have about 900 toward a camera system.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 28, 2014)

kylrwilliamsphotogra said:


> Bump. Any other choices I will have about 900 toward a camera system.



Well really going from a D5100 to a 60d isn't an upgrade, more of a lateral move at best.  But before I'd make any kind of recommendation I'd need to here more about what your using the camera for and what type of photographs you take most often and what it is that you feel the D5100 isn't doing for you.


----------



## WCThomas (Jan 29, 2014)

I Love my Canon 60D. Shoots really nice and most of all it feels amazing when I hold it. Its not to small nor to big. Has a good feel to it. Just really all depends on what you want to shoot and what you want most out of your pictures. I would recommend it!


----------



## kylrwilliamsphotogra (Jan 29, 2014)

So I have talked to pro in my field and recommeneded a 70 d or mark 5.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 29, 2014)

kylrwilliamsphotogra said:


> So I have talked to pro in my field and recommeneded a 70 d or mark 5.


I like ones with a flip screen...


----------



## kylrwilliamsphotogra (Jan 30, 2014)

?????????????


----------



## lambertpix (Jan 31, 2014)

I just noticed you're in Newark -- have you, by any chance, visited Midwest Photo in CBus?  It can be a little tricky finding a time when they're not swamped, but they (generally) know their stuff pretty well, and you'd certainly get to play with all the cameras you're contemplating.  It might be worth a visit if you can work it into your schedule.


----------



## SweetJem (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a 60D, and had it for a while now. A few years ago, I was thinking of switching to Nikon, but changed my mind. I love Canon products, so I would be biased answering this question. Canon all the way for me. It's just once you get used to one system, its easier. I have lots to learn about my 60D and have 3 lenses with it so far; one more on the way.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 21, 2014)

kylrwilliamsphotogra said:


> Hello, I am considering upgrading my Nikon system to Cannon but unsure if 60 d used would benfit me?



I had a canon 60D I now have a Nikon D7100 and in opinion it blows the 60D out of the water!! please enjoy your new Canon camera !!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 21, 2014)

Just For the record the 60D is a mid level body. 1/8000 shutter speeds,larger view finder two command wheels and weather sealing.That being said,IMHO a Upgrade to a D5200 would more practical or skip straight to the mid level nikon D7000 or D7100 and use the lenses you have.

Love My 60D to and with the 70-200f4L Glass and now the sigma 150-500 I am a little tied on Canon.


----------

